# Has anyone seen a pattern for this jacket



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I found this jacket picture on Pinterest. When I clicked on the picture club.osinka.ru came up.

Has anyone seen this pattern?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Try looking under machine knit patterns in ravelry for LK150 knitting machine, because this is a pattern to be done on a Mid Gauge knitting machine.


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

When I read your question, my Sherlock Holmes heart immediately started pounding so there was work to be done (I am Dutch and this is a widely used statement). :sm16:

After many wanderings on Russian sites and scouring Ravelry and Rowan with search terms like "draped cardi", "Waterfall cardigan" etc. Etc. I ended up with this free pattern of waterfall cardigan by Sarah Hatton https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cardigans/Ballari-Knit-Cardigan-From-Rowan

Then back to Ravelry and used the search term "Ballari" and that yielded this https://www.ravelry.com/projects/ohmygracious/ballari

And yes, on one of the images I saw a clue and that resulted in https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/rowan-55/patterns

the answer to your question is:
The pattern is called "Mercy" by Sarah Hatton publiced in Rowan 55 :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm09:

And now back to work because that is still not ready... :sm19:


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Palma Asd, you are amazing. Thank you so much for finding the pattern. I hope you got your work ready.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, nice find!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

Great detective work, Palma !!!!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Palma Asd said:


> When I read your question, my Sherlock Holmes heart immediately started pounding so there was work to be done (I am Dutch and this is a widely used statement). :sm16:
> 
> After many wanderings on Russian sites and scouring Ravelry and Rowan with search terms like "draped cardi", "Waterfall cardigan" etc. Etc. I ended up with this free pattern of waterfall cardigan by Sarah Hatton https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cardigans/Ballari-Knit-Cardigan-From-Rowan
> 
> ...


Well, you are quite the great detective!! Thanks for sharing your research!????


----------



## mknit (Aug 18, 2014)

You are Wonder Woman!


----------



## TheresainAK (Feb 6, 2019)

You are an amazing detective! I would love to try this.


----------



## oneknitwonderful (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/club-osinka Club Osinka on Ravelry


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Is it designed for machine knitting? I didn’t see that?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

No but lovely.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

It's Sunny Afternoon by Sarah Hatton - in Knit Today magazine #7 2014

https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n65
and https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n67

scroll down and select Download as .pdf then you can print it.


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

dancewithmarg said:


> It's Sunny Afternoon by Sarah Hatton - in Knit Today magazine #7 2014
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n65
> and https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n67
> ...


I bow to you, my lady, thanks :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm24:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Judy, I meant to say at club today that is pretty close to the one Sandee Cherry was wearing at the seminar. It did not have sleeves, but easy to add that. Her pattern is Book 52.  Ann


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

dancewithmarg said:


> It's Sunny Afternoon by Sarah Hatton - in Knit Today magazine #7 2014
> 
> https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n65
> and https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n67
> ...


Dancewithmarg has found the entire knitting pattern:sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm24: I have made a pdf of it, see the attached download (now see how you can knit it on the Silver Reed LK150) :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Palma Asd said:


> Dancewithmarg has found the entire knitting pattern:sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm24: I have made a pdf of it, see the attached download (now see how you can knit it on the Silver Reed LK150) :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You do realise that what you did there is a copyright violation.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> You do realise that what you did there is a copyright violation.


This is a free pattern in the public domain https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cardigans/Ballari-Knit-Cardigan-From-Rowan


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

The whole magazine can be downloaded at https://archive.org/details/Knit_Today_2014-07/page/n67


----------



## janec1128 (Apr 15, 2019)

Palma Asd said:


> Dancewithmarg has found the entire knitting pattern:sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm24: I have made a pdf of it, see the attached download (now see how you can knit it on the Silver Reed LK150) :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you for your kindness in posting this. I'm going to make it for my daughter.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Great detective work.


----------

